# COVID



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 18, 2021)

Who's had it, if anyone, and how did you fair? Wife and I tested positive on Valentine's Day. She's doing just fine, but Rona is whipping on my butt some today, definitely not 100% on my 'A' game. I felt good until last night and I'm trying to keep moving, but I think I'm going to bed....


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

Need to keep moving. Brother in law had it and spent 10 days in the ICU with covid induced double pneumonia. That was 2 months ago and he still requires oxygen. He's 50. My wife grandfather had it. He's 90 and was mildly sick and recovered fast. Praying for a fast recovery and mild sickness at the worst bud


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

Never had it ourselves,  at least that we know of but son in law had it, lost sense of taste and smell and was kinda tired for a couple days.  Daughter never got it and they live in a small 2 bedroom house with no basement.  Most others I know that had it was mostly like a slight touch of flu and bit of sore throat,  some loss of taste,  smell to varying degrees.  Wish ya well and a speedy recovery!

Ryan


----------



## jmusser (Feb 18, 2021)

Mom had and 3 weeks- 1 week mild-1 week sucked but still home- 1 week mild (She is 60)
Cousins-2 college headaches; late 40's 4 weeks of feeling like crap
Neighbors ex- early 40's- 9 day coma, lost eyesight permanent in one eye
Seems so random to me. Wishing you the best and hopefully just mild symptoms.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 18, 2021)

Prayers for swift healing. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 18, 2021)

We all had it over Christmas. Wife and I are both 50. My mom (74) had sinus pressure as did my wife, that was all. I had flue like symptoms achy chills and fever for 2 days. That was it. Our 2 teenage boys had zero symptoms.

Hope you fare well. Everyone I have talked to that has had rona all seem to experience different symptoms. Most everyone I know in town has had it. Young and old. No serious problems. Hope it’s the same for you.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh, and we both lost sense of smell and taste for about a month. Lots of other folks didn’t.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2021)

My brother had it and it put him flat on his back for 10 days. Extreme fatigue, aches, sinus congestion and sever headaches. One day of vomiting unable to keep anything down. He did partially lose taste and smell but gained back rapidly. Buddy and his family had it. Him and his wife sucks with similar symptoms as my brother but less severe. Did lose taste and smell completey and still not right over a month later. I know another guy had it and it kicked his and his wife’s butt for 3 weeks. She has issues now a month later with blood clots. Doctor told him that anyone who even had a mild case should pay particular attention to clotting. She noticed pain in calf that was a clot.


----------



## olaf (Feb 18, 2021)

It never hit me very hard but I had a nagging and annoying cough that lasted for about 5 weeks. Now 9 months later I still cough some without warning.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

olaf said:


> It never hit me very hard but I had a nagging and annoying cough that lasted for about 5 weeks. Now 9 months later I still cough some without warning.


Not sure if it's covid related or not, but our daughter and SIL had those very same symptoms in December of 19 before all this really broke, the same as you for about 5 weeks. Some other friends same thing. We wondered if it was possibly covid after this all started in 20. Especially after we heard the Red Cross started finding antibodies in donated blood from the end of 19.

Ryan


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 18, 2021)

I had it early.  I caught it in New York while visiting in March the week the city shut down and started feeling it two days after I returned.  It was really bad.  Was taken to the hospital since I couldn't breathe but discharged since they had no clue how to treat it.  Luckily I recovered after 6 weeks.  Take care and don't push i.  Let your body recover.


----------



## olaf (Feb 18, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not sure if it's covid related or not, but our daughter and SIL had those very same symptoms in December of 19 before all this really broke, the same as you for about 5 weeks. Some other friends same thing. We wondered if it was possibly covid after this all started in 20. Especially after we heard the Red Cross started finding antibodies in donated blood from the end of 19.
> 
> Ryan


Probably did have it I was early April did have flu symptoms two evenings and sense of smell was way off for a few days. Me and my boss both had it and we were mandatory 60 hour weeks at work and I never felt bad enough to stay home felt good actually.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 18, 2021)

Hoping for a speedy recovery!

Dave


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 18, 2021)

We've been able to dodge it, but many friends and neighbors have had various degrees of complaints.  Some entire families caught it, in other cases just one family member.  My next door neighbor passed after a vicious battle of 3 weeks on a ventilator. 

We both have vaccination appointments on Saturday.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 18, 2021)

Neither of us has had it, but the Wife had a few weeks back in late 2019 of severe coughing like mentioned above.  Still occasional bouts but not like in 2019.  A few relatives 2 in early 60's and 2 early 40's had it.  The 2 older had about 3 weeks at home heavily medicated and got over it.  The younger were without symptoms.
I currently have a mild headcold for 2 days.  If it gets worse tomorrow, I'll see if I can get tested.  No major symptoms, and it's exactly like my one to 2 times a year headcold I usually have gotten the last 20 + years.

Praying for your safe recovery.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 19, 2021)

My wife and I haven't had it that we know of.  We both caught some colds, everyone said "you should get tested".   We sort of just shrugged our shoulders and let nature do her thing and decided if it got worse we'd go somewhere.  Got better in a few days... don't know if it was COVID or not.
Many members of my family have had it as well, nobody with more than flu symptoms for a week...  all is fine.

Best of luck to you and yours.  I'm sure you'll keep us posted.


----------



## Millberry (Feb 19, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Need to keep moving. Brother in law had it and spent 10 days in the ICU with covid induced double pneumonia. That was 2 months ago and he still requires oxygen. He's 50. My wife grandfather had it. He's 90 and was mildly sick and recovered fast. Praying for a fast recovery and mild sickness at the worst bud


Wow--Can't believe your brother in law. Bless his heart


----------



## xray (Feb 19, 2021)

I haven’t had it that I am aware of. If I did, I was asymptomatic. I work in the healthcare field so I’ve been in direct contact with covid+ patients. It’s crazy how it effects people differently.

My father passed away in December after contracting it. He was in ICU for two weeks.


----------



## kawboy (Feb 19, 2021)

My youngest son and his lady friend both had it. She is a teacher and had to get tested for a runny nose, and tested positive. that was about the extent of her symptoms. She convinced my son with no symptoms to get tested, he tested positive. Both are just fine now. But, I did have two aunts die from it. One was 98, and the other was 94.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 19, 2021)

I quit tracking when I had 30 cases logged.  It seems to hit hard on random people and especially hard if you have one of the underlying conditions.

I know 10 people that went to Florida early on, July 2020, (two van loads to avoid flying) and they all came back with it.  One was hospitalized (several underlying conditions) and fully recovered.  The rest were asymptomatic to mild symptoms.

My brother in law (70 y.o.) had full on bronchitis with it.  He coughed for 8 solid days and was then really lethargic for another two weeks.  Fully recovered now.  Everyone else including my wife and me was more on the order of a head/chest cold to asymptomatic.

Take care of yourself and get better soon.  Talk with your doc often!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, it's been a ROUGH 3+ days. Until today, I have spent probably 20 hours a day in the bed and the rest of the time in my recliner. My body felt like I had been beat with a bat and my head hurt so bad that I couldn't see. Running a fever almost continuously, eating ibuprofen like it was candy with absolutely no relief. There was no place, no position to get comfortable. This morning my fever broke and I woke up drenched from head to toe and the pain in my head started to subside. So I took a shower and changed clothes for the first time since Wednesday. I'm not over it yet, but have definitely turned the corner and if I improve over the next couple of days as much as I have today, I'll be back close to 100% about Wednesday.

They say it affects the older folks a little worse and those with pre-existing conditions are really at risk. A sedentary lifestyle tends to make some more prone to the adverse effects. Yes, I'm 60, but I'm not overweight at all. Actually weigh just under my high school weight of 153 lbs. I'm active, I fish 3-5 times every week, cook for us, our daughter and her family, and my wife's mother almost every day, so I don't think that I fit the "typical" profile of those who are supposed to suffer the most with COVID, yet it kicked my butt.

Just my random observations now that I'm moving beyond this....hopefully.....


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well, it's been a ROUGH 3+ days. Until today, I have spent probably 20 hours a day in the bed and the rest of the time in my recliner. My body felt like I had been beat with a bat and my head hurt so bad that I couldn't see. Running a fever almost continuously, eating ibuprofen like it was candy with absolutely no relief. There was no place, no position to get comfortable. This morning my fever broke and I woke up drenched from head to toe and the pain in my head started to subside. So I took a shower and changed clothes for the first time since Wednesday. I'm not over it yet, but have definitely turned the corner and if I improve over the next couple of days as much as I have today, I'll be back close to 100% about Wednesday.
> 
> They say it affects the older folks a little worse and those with pre-existing conditions are really at risk. A sedentary lifestyle tends to make some more prone to the adverse effects. Yes, I'm 60, but I'm not overweight at all. Actually weigh just under my high school weight of 153 lbs. I'm active, I fish 3-5 times every week, cook for us, our daughter and her family, and my wife's mother almost every day, so I don't think that I fit the "typical" profile of those who are supposed to suffer the most with COVID, yet it kicked my butt.
> 
> Just my random observations now that I'm moving beyond this....hopefully.....



Glad you are feeling better.  Just let your body heal.  Sounds like you had a similar case to mine and it took another month to feel close to 100%.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2021)

Glad to hear you're turning the corner bud. Keep an eye on yourself. Some people feel really bad......then feel better.....then get hit with the worst. Hope your wife's doing ok as well!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 21, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Glad to hear you're turning the corner bud. Keep an eye on yourself. Some people feel really bad......then feel better.....then get hit with the worst. Hope your wife's doing ok as well!


Jake, thanks for the kind words. She didn't have it anywhere near as bad as I did, maybe due to her having had the vaccinations, but she's been spring cleaning early since she's stuck at home. I think she's cleaned out every closet in the house and says she's going to start on the kitchen cabinets. I told her to leave my kitchen alone . This Thursday will be our official 10 days and I think she's going back to work this weekend. She's a critical care nurse at a heart hospital taking care of open heart patients and they are desperately short of nurses due to this mess.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 21, 2021)

Glad you're on the upside.  And your Wife not doing as bad.  This thing is scary and unpredictable.  I've been sick this past week with some symptoms, went to the Doctor, got 2 tests, 1 rapid, 1 regular.  Waited on pins and needles for the results.  Thankfully both negative.  I'm almost 60, but overweight and a smoker.  I know I need to quit.  Wife too needs to quit.  This will probably be the year.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 21, 2021)

One of our daughters works in the Silicon Valley and the Bay Area. In early January 2020, she went from mild discomfort in the morning to what the doc called "walking pneumonia" in the afternoon. Passed out in the doc's office. O2 levels so low doc said she would have died within a few hours if she had not sought help. No one was talking about Covid at that time. No testing either.

She goes home with meds after treatment in the doc's office. A few days later her husband has the "flu." He feels better in a week. 

My wife visits a few days after he's better. Daughter tells her our grandson is sick. Well, crap. Wife comes home a week later after a business trip and we both end up with the worst flu we ever had. Still no talk about covid or testing in the news. We were hard down for 10 days and totally zapped for 6 weeks.  

Then the covid news hits. Silicon Valley becomes the epicenter of the outbreak in CA. Wife gets tested weeks after exposure and it comes back negative. We ask for antibody tests and we're told they were too expensive unless we wanted to pay out of pocket. Screw that.

Here it is a year later and we both continue to have recurring issues with massive headaches, fatigue, body/muscle/joint aches, There were other stomach and intestinal issues that have diminished after 8 months. They are mild now at their worst.

I kept a friggin' log for about 10 months. Doc didn't want to see us unless we had a fever, cough, and breathing issues. We're locked into our provider and can't change. Did change docs but got same corporate cold shoulder. 

We never had a fever, and only had minor cough/breathing issues.  Never lost sense of smell or taste, but my wife says things taste metallic at times. Could be my lousy cooking. 

It is getting better for both of us. The repeating pattern is shortening and the wellness time is growing. I don't go out without mask, nitrile gloves, and sanitizer. The only good thing that's come out of that is neither of us has caught a cold or the flu or another round of covid. 

And we don't qualify for the vaccine, yet. The daughter who caught it first just got her second dose. She's a hospital consultant so she qualified due to her working environment.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 21, 2021)

That's interesting Ray.  Similar thing happened to my Wife around Jan 2020.  Not too similar.  She had from late Nov 2019 until mid Jan 2020 severe coughing daily for 2 months.  On and Off fatigue too.  Then, because nothing about Covid yet, and no fever, etc, she waited it out and it went away in mid Jan 2020.  Then the rest is history.  We're awaiting til they get to our age group, and enough vaccine on hand , so we can get it.  Almost a year ago when we started to hear about it, I really thought things would be more normal by now.  But it's starting to seem like maybe at the beginning of 2022 most everything will be "normal".  If we can remember what "normal" is.  LOL.  Stay safe.


----------



## Millberry (Feb 22, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well, it's been a ROUGH 3+ days. Until today, I have spent probably 20 hours a day in the bed and the rest of the time in my recliner. My body felt like I had been beat with a bat and my head hurt so bad that I couldn't see. Running a fever almost continuously, eating ibuprofen like it was candy with absolutely no relief. There was no place, no position to get comfortable. This morning my fever broke and I woke up drenched from head to toe and the pain in my head started to subside. So I took a shower and changed clothes for the first time since Wednesday. I'm not over it yet, but have definitely turned the corner and if I improve over the next couple of days as much as I have today, I'll be back close to 100% about Wednesday.
> 
> They say it affects the older folks a little worse and those with pre-existing conditions are really at risk. A sedentary lifestyle tends to make some more prone to the adverse effects. Yes, I'm 60, but I'm not overweight at all. Actually weigh just under my high school weight of 153 lbs. I'm active, I fish 3-5 times every week, cook for us, our daughter and her family, and my wife's mother almost every day, so I don't think that I fit the "typical" profile of those who are supposed to suffer the most with COVID, yet it kicked my butt.
> 
> Just my random observations now that I'm moving beyond this....hopefully.....


That is so scary just reading what you wrote....So glad you are coming back from it. Yikes


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 22, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well, it's been a ROUGH 3+ days. Until today, I have spent probably 20 hours a day in the bed and the rest of the time in my recliner. My body felt like I had been beat with a bat and my head hurt so bad that I couldn't see. Running a fever almost continuously, eating ibuprofen like it was candy with absolutely no relief. There was no place, no position to get comfortable. This morning my fever broke and I woke up drenched from head to toe and the pain in my head started to subside. So I took a shower and changed clothes for the first time since Wednesday. I'm not over it yet, but have definitely turned the corner and if I improve over the next couple of days as much as I have today, I'll be back close to 100% about Wednesday.
> 
> They say it affects the older folks a little worse and those with pre-existing conditions are really at risk. A sedentary lifestyle tends to make some more prone to the adverse effects. Yes, I'm 60, but I'm not overweight at all. Actually weigh just under my high school weight of 153 lbs. I'm active, I fish 3-5 times every week, cook for us, our daughter and her family, and my wife's mother almost every day, so I don't think that I fit the "typical" profile of those who are supposed to suffer the most with COVID, yet it kicked my butt.
> 
> Just my random observations now that I'm moving beyond this....hopefully.....


I'm really happy to hear this!  Lets hope the upward trend continues.  Didn't you mention your wife has it too?  How's she faring?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2021)

A couple more things of note. My wife being a nurse, qualified and received the vaccine with the second shot being 10 days prior to us getting tested. Saturday, February 13, she lost her sense of smell so we both got tested on Sunday. I never lost smell nor taste, but yesterday was the 1st day that I felt like eating and my wife made me a piece of toast with p-nut butter on it. I could taste it just fine but I've got a metallic taste in my mouth. Wife says it's because my electrolytes are out of wack. I'm still a ways from being fully recovered, but I'm amazed at how much better I feel after how bad I felt for 3+ days. On Saturday, I was a non-functioning person who thought that the world was coming to an end and yesterday I was somewhat able to function again. It's like flipping a switch almost. 

This morning I've still got some fatigue, body aches and a very mild headache, but all manageable. Hopefully in a couple of days, it'll be time to go fishing again


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2021)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> I'm really happy to hear this!  Lets hope the upward trend continues.  Didn't you mention your wife has it too?  How's she faring?


Thanks for the kind words, Tucker. Yes my wife has it, but nothing near as bad as me. We believe that is due to her having had the vaccinations with the second shot being 10 days prior to us being tested. It seems now that it takes up to 3 weeks for the anti-bodies to kick in, but who knows. I don't know what we'd have done if she'd been as bad off as I was. The only thing she complained about was some body aches. She's been spring cleaning, has gone through every closet and cabinet in the house, and threatening to start on the kitchen cabinets. I told her to stay out of the kitchen


----------



## bill1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hopefully we're over the worst of it.  The infection rate in most states is dropping as fast as it ever rose.  We were always on the ragged edge of disaster so it could be that just getting 12% of the population vaccinated (or at least the 1st shot) accounts for the good news.  Or a lot more of us had it than were ever counted so there's some "herd immunity" kicking in.  Either way (and it's maybe both) I'm grateful.  And my prayers are with everyone on this forum directly affected or through the suffering or death of family/loved ones.  

I'm curious how in a year or so we'll look back on this.  Will we insist on better public healthcare, advance outbreak detection, etc?   Or will we think that we over-reacted and these things work themselves out best with a minimum of public/government action?   This might impact all public safety policy...automobile safety, EPA limits, etc...in which "how much is the right amount" gets another look.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 22, 2021)

A year from now if all is back to normal, we may all be healthier than ever.  More handwashing, etc.  You never know.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2021)

Here's an interesting opinion piece if you're inclined to read it...








						Opinion | We’ll Have Herd Immunity by April
					

Covid cases have dropped 77% in six weeks. Experts should level with the public about the good news.




					www.wsj.com
				




Remember, it's an opinion piece.....


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 22, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Here's an interesting opinion piece if you're inclined to read it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, his opinion.  My opinion of his opinion is he has no clue.  People are getting it a second time.  The common cold is also a coronavirus.  There is no such thing as herd immunity for colds.  Until and unless the majority of people get the vaccine and subsequent booster shots this virus will continue to be a problem.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 22, 2021)

*"Covid cases have dropped 77% in six weeks."*

This is an important takeaway from this article that no one in the media is talking about....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 22, 2021)

First off I know this virus has been deadly and very serious for many people,  for others only mild symptoms,  so I'm not doubting it can be bad. I wished it had not happened during an election year, especially one dealing with Trump,  you either like him or dislike him.  But trusting the media or a politician in this day and age is downright stupid! I would compare it to googling info on the world wide web for good info on smoking meats and curing compared to the info you can find here on the forum! I believe any of them as far as I could throw them!

Ryan


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 23, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> First off I know this virus has been deadly and very serious for many people,  for others only mild symptoms,  so I'm not doubting it can be bad. I wished it had not happened during an election year, especially one dealing with Trump,  you either like him or dislike him.  But trusting the media or a politician in this day and age is downright stupid! I would compare it to googling info on the world wide web for good info on smoking meats and curing compared to the info you can find here on the forum! I believe any of them as far as I could throw them!
> 
> Ryan


Unfortunately you are right.  I'm doing what I can to try and change it though.  Happy Q'ing.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 23, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> *"Covid cases have dropped 77% in six weeks."*
> 
> This is an important takeaway from this article that no one in the media is talking about....



GonnaSmoke, thanks for posting the WSJ article. Interesting reading though, in my mind, the content is very questionable.

In the article, dated Feb. 18,2021, the author states " My prediction that Covid-19 will be mostly gone by April is based on laboratory data, mathematical data, published literature and conversations with experts. "

I'm always a fan of a good wager so I'd love to get some action on his call and I'd be willing to go large, very large.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> One of our daughters works in the Silicon Valley and the Bay Area. In early January 2020, she went from mild discomfort in the morning to what the doc called "walking pneumonia" in the afternoon. Passed out in the doc's office. O2 levels so low doc said she would have died within a few hours if she had not sought help. No one was talking about Covid at that time. No testing either.
> 
> She goes home with meds after treatment in the doc's office. A few days later her husband has the "flu." He feels better in a week.
> 
> ...




My Brother "Jim" got Covid in December.
The only risks he had were "Age--75" and Diabetes #2.
Covid caused just about every organ to act up or shut down. They tried to keep him off the ventilator, but had to do it. He even had to go on dialysis for the first time in his life. The last week he was mostly sedated, and didn't know much of what was going on. My Brother Died on December 29, 2020.

Meanwhile both Me & Mrs Bear are registered at all local Hospitals, and Pharmacies, and we check their web sites numerous times daily, trying to get our Vaccines.
They are all low on Vaccines yet, so they all say 75 & over or try again later.
I never got a Flu shot in my life until last Fall, but since this one Kills instead of Sickens, I want one.
They say Comorbidities and Age our the Risk factors.
They seem to only care about Age, & ignore your Comorbidity Risks.
I have many of them, some of which were induced by Agent Orange:
COPD
Emphysema
Ischemia
Aortic Valve from a Cow (9 years old)
Blocked Carotid Arteries
Artificial Ascending Aorta
Coarctation in my Descending Aorta, with a Large Aneurysm
Chronic Kidney Disease (caused by too long without blood during Open-Heart surgery)
High Blood Pressure
I'm 72 years old

Now you know why I'm trying to get a Vaccination.

Mrs Bear has:
High Blood Pressure
Pacemaker
She is 73 years old

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for the info, Bear. Your loss still brings tears to my eyes. 

Your Guardian Angel must wield incredible powers of Life. Your posts about complications of Agent Orange sent me looking for a Vietnam vet I knew when much younger. He was an older friend's college roommate while I was a senior in high school in TN. Later, when I was a Navy flight instructor in south TX, the roommate walks through the door as a newly assigned flight instructor! 

The news I found was sad and addresses the issues of Agent Orange. Great guy. Full life. Gone too soon. 









						Funeral - Cemetery - Cremation
					

With competence and compassion, Cox-Gifford Seawinds provides funeral, cremation and burial services to hundreds of Vero Beach area families each year.




					www.coxgiffordseawinds.com


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 23, 2021)

Your great positive attitude amidst all of your ailments are an inspiration, Bear.  I may have stated this before, but it "bears" repeating, lol.  This is proof that a positive attitude is therapeutic, sometimes moreso than medications.  My Wife and myself are all in for the Vaccine as well.  I've only got 1 kidney, didn't know til I was 40 and got a kidney stone.  My Wife has 3 stents in her from previous blood clots, so as to prevent a reoccurrence, and she had a bowel obstruction just before the blood clots.  We're just waiting for our age group and supplies to be available.  While these issues are minimal compared to what you live with daily, I agree they only seem to care about age and not Comorbidity.  I'm waiting to see if our Family doctor can write an exception notice for us to go sooner.  Prob won't work, but worth a chance.  Continue to stay Safe and keep that inspiring positive attitude my friend.


----------



## krj (Feb 23, 2021)

Both myself and my partner have had exposure as we both work with the public, but unless we were asymptomatic neither us or our children have gotten it. My dad on the other hand had it around Thanksgiving and it whooped his ass, he ended up with a bad case of pneumonia and if he had waited to go into see the doctor they told him another 12 hours of delay and he likely would have been on a ventilator. This man is 54 years old and works everyday in the oilfield, and it laid him down. A few weeks ago a family friend, also oilfield let us know he had tested positive. His wife wanted him to hold off on going to the hospital cuz he was doing bad, my dad after his bout told him not to wait. This guy has been in the ICU for a week plus at this point, not on a ventilator but a similar machine to a cpap to keep his oxygen levels up. I know even the simple act of rolling over to use a bedpan was dropping his oxygen levels so much they ended up putting in a catheter. 

Meanwhile, I have customers come into my work spouting off "HOAX!!!" and "It's just the flu" and "They're just trying to control you" crap on the daily. Like I get it, some of the cases are super mild and this makes people assume it's nothing. Hell, my dad was one of these people. You wanna talk about scaring someone? That man hasn't gone to church for anything other than a funeral or wedding for as long as I can remember, and his experience scared him enough he's been going.

My personal opinion is and has been for nearly a year now, that whether or not you believe it is real. Whether you think the numbers are inflated. Or whatever your reason is to doubt the severity of this pandemic, the fact is that if you truly cared about anyone other than yourself/your clan; then you would do you level best to try anything to help divert this issue. I know that might sound harsh, but I'm not sorry. Masks, while the "facts" pass back and forth about their usefulness, even the small possibility of them helping is something simple that everyone could have easily done 11 months ago when this kicked off. But they couldn't get passed their own ego's and here we still are, with half a million dead... It's sad.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 23, 2021)

I am praying for the Bears today, tonight and until......


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2021)

krj said:


> Both myself and my partner have had exposure as we both work with the public, but unless we were asymptomatic neither us or our children have gotten it. My dad on the other hand had it around Thanksgiving and it whooped his ass, he ended up with a bad case of pneumonia and if he had waited to go into see the doctor they told him another 12 hours of delay and he likely would have been on a ventilator. This man is 54 years old and works everyday in the oilfield, and it laid him down. A few weeks ago a family friend, also oilfield let us know he had tested positive. His wife wanted him to hold off on going to the hospital cuz he was doing bad, my dad after his bout told him not to wait. This guy has been in the ICU for a week plus at this point, not on a ventilator but a similar machine to a cpap to keep his oxygen levels up. I know even the simple act of rolling over to use a bedpan was dropping his oxygen levels so much they ended up putting in a catheter.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have customers come into my work spouting off "HOAX!!!" and "It's just the flu" and "They're just trying to control you" crap on the daily. Like I get it, some of the cases are super mild and this makes people assume it's nothing. Hell, my dad was one of these people. You wanna talk about scaring someone? That man hasn't gone to church for anything other than a funeral or wedding for as long as I can remember, and his experience scared him enough he's been going.
> 
> My personal opinion is and has been for nearly a year now, that whether or not you believe it is real. Whether you think the numbers are inflated. Or whatever your reason is to doubt the severity of this pandemic, the fact is that if you truly cared about anyone other than yourself/your clan; then you would do you level best to try anything to help divert this issue. I know that might sound harsh, but I'm not sorry. Masks, while the "facts" pass back and forth about their usefulness, even the small possibility of them helping is something simple that everyone could have easily done 11 months ago when this kicked off. But they couldn't get passed their own ego's and here we still are, with half a million dead... It's sad.




Yup---The only people we see is Bear Jr, and his Wife, Bethany, and they wear masks whenever they come to our house. One of them comes here every other Tuesday, as they pick up our Groceries @ Giant, and take them to their house, wipe all the packages down, and then bring ours to our house.
Vaccinations sure would make me feel a little better about the whole thing, but We'll still take all the precautions. It's just the Right & Smart thing to do!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Thanks for the info, Bear. Your loss still brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> Your Guardian Angel must wield incredible powers of Life. Your posts about complications of Agent Orange sent me looking for a Vietnam vet I knew when much younger. He was an older friend's college roommate while I was a senior in high school in TN. Later, when I was a Navy flight instructor in south TX, the roommate walks through the door as a newly assigned flight instructor!
> 
> ...




Wade was a Great Man!! Hopefully he got to meet my Brother Jim, and so many of my Vietnam Vet Buddies that we lost, because not very many of them are left. I only have my Best Vietnam Buddy "Jack" left, and it's still not safe for us to get together.
We were in Vietnam at the same time, but not together, but I called him a few times on a Crank-Phone from 200 miles South of him, having to go through 9 Switchboards  to get there. What a chore that was!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank You Guys!!!


 GonnaSmoke



 MJB05615

Appreciate the Thoughts.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Your great positive attitude amidst all of your ailments are an inspiration, Bear.  I may have stated this before, but it "bears" repeating, lol.  This is proof that a positive attitude is therapeutic, sometimes moreso than medications.  My Wife and myself are all in for the Vaccine as well.  I've only got 1 kidney, didn't know til I was 40 and got a kidney stone.  My Wife has 3 stents in her from previous blood clots, so as to prevent a reoccurrence, and she had a bowel obstruction just before the blood clots.  We're just waiting for our age group and supplies to be available.  While these issues are minimal compared to what you live with daily, I agree they only seem to care about age and not Comorbidity.  I'm waiting to see if our Family doctor can write an exception notice for us to go sooner.  Prob won't work, but worth a chance.  Continue to stay Safe and keep that inspiring positive attitude my friend.




Won't know if you don't try. Let me know how you make out on that.
I wonder how they feel when someone dies with Comorbidities, because they were not yet 75, but the Government says you have to be 65 or older.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 24, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Won't know if you don't try. Let me know how you make out on that.
> I wonder how they feel when someone dies with Comorbidities, because they were not yet 75, but the Government says you have to be 65 or older.
> 
> Bear


I'll definitely let you know how it goes if at all, after I reach out to my Family Doctor.   I have to check online today someone told me they heard in Ga. phase 2 was starting and that would mean aging down to 55 or 60, mine and the Mrs' category.  I really am doubtful since the news also stated that there's still a shortage.  But I'm gonna check like crazy today.  Of course I'll share any info I find out.  Maybe each state has different age limits?


----------



## rc4u (Feb 24, 2021)

my granddaughter had last august, no bad symptoms ,my daughter never tested positive. so we couldn't see em for over a month..
 but what i just cant stand is the libs controlling,, a girl IN needed industry didnt want to take vaccine and was fired. her reason is she was trying to get pregnant.. now is that USA???


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I'll definitely let you know how it goes if at all, after I reach out to my Family Doctor.   I have to check online today someone told me they heard in Ga. phase 2 was starting and that would mean aging down to 55 or 60, mine and the Mrs' category.  I really am doubtful since the news also stated that there's still a shortage.  But I'm gonna check like crazy today.  Of course I'll share any info I find out.  Maybe each state has different age limits?



Up here, the individual places have different ages than the PA DOH, because of the shortage that started when 100 Million doses were turned down, last year. (I think it was Japan that sucked them up) So the Vaccination places are saying 75 & over, and DOH is saying 65 & over.
Mrs Bear found one opening today, and signed up Bear Jr's Wife for that Appointment for tomorrow @ 2 PM. (She has Diabetes #1) The first thing Biden did was order 200 Million more Doses, so at least we know enough is ordered.
It just didn't catch up yet.
With this new J & J coming soon, we might get our day in the Sun soon---Maybe within a week (I Hope).

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 24, 2021)

The wife and I found available vaccine in Warsaw, Missouri.  They were allowing  ANYONE to get them, although my wife and I qualified with age (sort of) and pre-existing conditions (for sure).  It was a two-hour drive each way for us, but we got our first round yesterday (Pfizer-Biontech).  Second round on St. Patrick's day - March 17.

Needle was tiny - never felt the shot.  It goes in your deltoid muscle - high up your arm.  My arm is sore around the injection point, but just a bit achy, not wake you up at night achy.  My wife has already cleared up - no more soreness for her in less than 24 hours.  We have had no other side effects that we are aware of.

It is crazy that vaccine is randomly available in "remote" areas, but not in major metropolitan areas yet.  There were probably 50 national guard troops there assisting 30 or 40 nurses - they were all awesome!  It was being held at a Shriners facility and they probably gave 150 +/- vaccines per hour.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> The wife and I found available vaccine in Warsaw, Missouri.  They were allowing  ANYONE to get them, although my wife and I qualified with age (sort of) and pre-existing conditions (for sure).  It was a two-hour drive each way for us, but we got our first round yesterday (Pfizer-Biontech).  Second round on St. Patrick's day - March 17.
> 
> Needle was tiny - never felt the shot.  It goes in your deltoid muscle - high up your arm.  My arm is sore around the injection point, but just a bit achy, not wake you up at night achy.  My wife has already cleared up - no more soreness for her in less than 24 hours.  We have had no other side effects that we are aware of.
> 
> It is crazy that vaccine is randomly available in "remote" areas, but not in major metropolitan areas yet.  There were probably 50 national guard troops there assisting 30 or 40 nurses - they were all awesome!  It was being held at a Shriners facility and they probably gave 150 +/- vaccines per hour.




That's Awesome, Eddie!!!
A little too far for me to go though.
Congrats!!

Bear


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 24, 2021)

We were in California visiting our kids in February 2020. Started in San Diego and drove up the coast, taking a month to get to San Francisco. Even visited Disney Land. It was breaking in the news as we headed north. By the time we celebrated our 40th anniversary in Benicia, they shut the state down. We drove to Oakland to fly out and the freeways and airport were deserted. Very strange. We made it home fine and have been very careful this year.

We had a major snow storm last week. On Monday, the first day Safeway had vaccines, there was a lot of snow, too deep for most to drive. Over breakfast I looked at Mrs Smoke and asked if she thought if everyone who had appointments would be able to keep them. We dug out the 4x4 and made it to the store before closing. They had a couple leftover and we could have them. Thank goodness for pickups.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 24, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> The wife and I found available vaccine in Warsaw, Missouri.  They were allowing  ANYONE to get them, although my wife and I qualified with age (sort of) and pre-existing conditions (for sure).  It was a two-hour drive each way for us, but we got our first round yesterday (Pfizer-Biontech).  Second round on St. Patrick's day - March 17.
> 
> Needle was tiny - never felt the shot.  It goes in your deltoid muscle - high up your arm.  My arm is sore around the injection point, but just a bit achy, not wake you up at night achy.  My wife has already cleared up - no more soreness for her in less than 24 hours.  We have had no other side effects that we are aware of.
> 
> It is crazy that vaccine is randomly available in "remote" areas, but not in major metropolitan areas yet.  There were probably 50 national guard troops there assisting 30 or 40 nurses - they were all awesome!  It was being held at a Shriners facility and they probably gave 150 +/- vaccines per hour.


We were on the waiting list at the Health Department, our personal Health Clinic and at Walmart Pharmacy.... then the state missed an entire week's shipment with the recent Midwestern snow storms.  One Friday night at 6:45, the Clinic called because of a cancellation.... but it was -15° with ground blizzards, so I passed.   

When the next shipment arrived it must have been larger because Walgreens received their first allotment of 180 doses.  Mr's ~t~ was at Walgreens and saw they were scheduling appointments and got both of us one for the next day.  We were in and out in 20 minutes and had a confirmed appointment for the second dose in hand.  Once we had the shots, all we had to do was call and remove ourselves from the other waiting lists, and all of them said we were close to getting a call.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2021)

Lets not get political with this thread....
I'm not sure if the states handle who gets the vaccine and who doesn't or if the feds have any say in it FL has been health care workers and those 65 and older. Not all that long ago they said people that had certain conditions could get the vaccine with a letter from their primary care doctor that is they could make an appointment for getting it. COPD, Heart conditions, diabetes, were some of the conditions there were others that I can't remember right now. My primary doctor's office is giving the injections and they called me last week and said they had one if I could get in that day so of course I was driving that way about 20 minutes later. I had zero side effects not even the sore arm. I am scheduled for my second dose next month. In the last couple days they have said law enforcement and teachers who are over 50 can now get the injections.  My wife has had both of her doses awhile back she's a health care worker and works in the Emergency Department so was one of the first in this area to get it. Her only side effects were a sore arm with both doses. 
I also read an article the other day that said if you were a Veteran in South GA or North FL and were currently registered with the VA clinic or hospital and had certain conditions you could get the vaccine from them regardless of age. Not sure if that is just a local thing or if it is or is going to be a national thing but might be worth a phone call.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Lets not get political with this thread....
> I'm not sure if the states handle who gets the vaccine and who doesn't or if the feds have any say in it FL has been health care workers and those 65 and older. Not all that long ago they said people that had certain conditions could get the vaccine with a letter from their primary care doctor that is they could make an appointment for getting it. COPD, Heart conditions, diabetes, were some of the conditions there were others that I can't remember right now. My primary doctor's office is giving the injections and they called me last week and said they had one if I could get in that day so of course I was driving that way about 20 minutes later. I had zero side effects not even the sore arm. I am scheduled for my second dose next month. In the last couple days they have said law enforcement and teachers who are over 50 can now get the injections.  My wife has had both of her doses awhile back she's a health care worker and works in the Emergency Department so was one of the first in this area to get it. Her only side effects were a sore arm with both doses.
> I also read an article the other day that said if you were a Veteran in South GA or North FL and were currently registered with the VA clinic or hospital and had certain conditions you could get the vaccine from them regardless of age. Not sure if that is just a local thing or if it is or is going to be a national thing but might be worth a phone call.




I asked my Primary Care Doc months ago, before anybody had any, and he said they wouldn't be getting any Covid shots at their clinic. 
That was a shame, because when we got our FLU shots, he had me park in front of his office & call his Cellphone. Then he came out & shot us both in the car. Nice Guy!!
I'm thinking (Hoping) everything is gonna loosen up, and they'll be easy to get within the next week or 2.
As for the VA, only Veterans who are current registered patients will be taken care of at the VA.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 24, 2021)

Of the state allotment, my county gets about 1500 doses per week from the government and they have run out each week.  Those doses go to the Health Department, and to 4 clinics.  Per county rules we have already vaccinated health care workers, first responders, teachers and 75+. Now the age requirement has lowered to 65+, or anyone with a preexisting condition that warrants it.  Also essential workers can qualify.  The Vet clinic has separate vaccine and any vet can call for an appointment.  I don't know how the vaccines are handled on the two Indian Reservations.

In early February,  Walmart, Walgreens, CVS and others partnered with the government to also give vaccines at their locations because in a nutshell.... a considerable number of people live within 5 miles of one of the 22 company pharmacies throughout the US that will administer vaccines.... and also because the government wants to maximize the number shots each week. The pharmacy shipments come directly from the government, not a state or county health department.   HERE IS A LIST of the stores that have partnered with the government. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Of the state allotment, my county gets about 1500 doses per week from the government and they have run out each week.  Those doses go to the Health Department, and to 4 clinics.  Per county rules we have already vaccinated health care workers, first responders, teachers and 75+. Now the age requirement has lowered to 65+, or anyone with a preexisting condition that warrants it.  Also essential workers can qualify.  The Vet clinic has separate vaccine and any vet can call for an appointment.  I don't know how the vaccines are handled on the two Indian Reservations.
> 
> In early February,  Walmart, Walgreens, CVS and others partnered with the government to also give vaccines at their locations because in a nutshell.... a considerable number of people live within 5 miles of one of the 22 company pharmacies throughout the US that will administer vaccines.... and also because the government wants to maximize the number shots each week. The pharmacy shipments come directly from the government, not a state or county health department.   HERE IS A LIST of the stores that have partnered with the government. It's pretty impressive.




LOL---Yeah Impressive list, but only 5 of them are even in our area.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2021)

Just got finished with a telehealth appointment with my doctor at the VA. Said it would likely be 3 months before I can get a vaccine


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Just got finished with a telehealth appointment with my doctor at the VA. Said it would likely be 3 months before I can get a vaccine




That's fine, if you can avoid it that much longer.
I've been holed up for a year now---It's getting old.
Then I see other states having Mass Vaccinations.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That's fine, if you can avoid it that much longer.
> I've been holed up for a year now---It's getting old.
> Then I see other states having Mass Vaccinations.
> 
> Bear


Yeah same as you. Only difference is I am going to the grocery store. Haven't been to a restaurant since February 15 2020(my bday) or anywhere else non grocery related. I don't get out much in regular life anyways but I miss the option. I know what you mean about vacs being with held. Tennessee stockpiled the first several rounds of ours instead of distributing immediately


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 25, 2021)

Mrs. Wurtz and I had "the flu" around November for couple of days visiting our family in Bluffton , near Hilton Head over Thanksgiving.  Felt like a bad hangover
with joint pain.   After 3 days, felt a whole lot better, cleared up within 2 weeks.   Anyway, growing up on a PA farm coupled with all of the vaccinations from a 39 year career with the Army, I really don't think any self respecting germ would live in this body?!   
*All said and done, please use common sense, keep moving and eating,  stay safe & healthy.   We need each other's wisdom! *


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2021)

LOL---Last Fall, I got my first FLU shot ever.
Mrs Bear always got a FLU shot, and I kidded her, "My No FLU shot works as good as your FLU shot"---Neither of us got the FLU.

But this time I figured I better get a FLU shot, so if I get something, I'll know it isn't the FLU, and it could be Covid.

So far all I have is all my other aches, pains, and breathing problems.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Yeah Impressive list, but only 5 of them are even in our area.
> 
> Bear


We technically only have 3 but Walmart and Walgreens both have 2 stores.  Regardless, it increases the actual locations where vaccines are available and spreads out people.  No body is doing evening appointments... yet.



TNJAKE said:


> Just got finished with a telehealth appointment with my doctor at the VA. Said it would likely be 3 months before I can get a vaccine


Quite a difference from Wyoming.  We have two Vet hospitals and smaller clinics scattered around the state.  A couple of weeks ago it was announced that any vet (regardless of age) could schedule an appointment at one of the local clinics.   I believe the servicemen and women at our Air Force Missile Wing Base (for the Minuteman III missile silos)  have been vaccinated.  So,  are you saying you can't get a vaccination at a non-Vet facility?   If so, why not?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> We technically only have 3 but Walmart and Walgreens both have 2 stores.  Regardless, it increases the actual locations where vaccines are available and spreads out people.  No body is doing evening appointments... yet.
> 
> 
> Quite a difference from Wyoming.  We have two Vet hospitals and smaller clinics scattered around the state.  A couple of weeks ago it was announced that any vet (regardless of age) could schedule an appointment at one of the local clinics.   I believe the servicemen and women at our Air Force Missile Wing Base (for the Minuteman III missile silos)  have been vaccinated.  So,  are you saying you can't get a vaccination at a non-Vet facility?   If so, why not?


Here the state is vaccinating 75 and over currently but the VA is vaccinating 55 and over. The 3 months he told me was when my age group would be available. I'm 39. And yes I can be vaccinated basically anywhere just seems it's gonna be a while


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> We technically only have 3 but Walmart and Walgreens both have 2 stores.  Regardless, it increases the actual locations where vaccines are available and spreads out people.  No body is doing evening appointments... yet.
> 
> 
> Quite a difference from Wyoming.  We have two Vet hospitals and smaller clinics scattered around the state.  A couple of weeks ago it was announced that any vet (regardless of age) could schedule an appointment at one of the local clinics.   I believe the servicemen and women at our Air Force Missile Wing Base (for the Minuteman III missile silos)  have been vaccinated.  So,  are you saying you can't get a vaccination at a non-Vet facility?   If so, why not?




I looked at the VA web site, and every place they mention getting a Vac shot, they include that you have to be already registered & using VA services.
So apparently my 10 Comorbidities & my 100% Disability means nothing to them, because I'm not a regular at their hospitals. Plus I think the closest one is about 100 miles away.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2021)

This was a email I got from my va today about vaccines


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 25, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Here the state is vaccinating 75 and over currently but the VA is vaccinating 55 and over. The 3 months he told me was when my age group would be available. I'm 39. And yes I can be vaccinated basically anywhere just seems it's gonna be a while


Gotcha, they are managing doses based on the number of resident Vets in the state.  Our *total* population is only 500,000 so there are much fewer Vets in the lower age groups here.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I looked at the VA web site, and every place they mention getting a Vac shot, they include that you have to be already registered & using VA services.
> So apparently my 10 Comorbidities & my 100% Disability means nothing to them, because I'm not a regular at their hospitals. Plus I think the closest one is about 100 miles away.
> 
> Bear


My Viet Nam era Vet friends have already gotten theirs, both are in the Disabled category and the age category... one Army and the other a Marine.  But like I mentioned to Jake ↑↑↑ Wyoming has a low population of people in general and likely a low population of Vets. 

Around here, all it takes is having any one of the recognized pre-existing or comorbidities for you to qualify for an earlier shot than the current age group.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 25, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Here the state is vaccinating 75 and over currently but the VA is vaccinating 55 and over. The 3 months he told me was when my age group would be available. I'm 39. And yes I can be vaccinated basically anywhere just seems it's gonna be a while


A friend in Nashville who is a bartender (late 50's) got a call yesterday.  If you can come now we got a vax for you.  Him and his wife who is a flight attendant both got their first shots.   Here in California its hurry up and wait still.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I looked at the VA web site, and every place they mention getting a Vac shot, they include that you have to be already registered & using VA services.
> So apparently my 10 Comorbidities & my 100% Disability means nothing to them, because I'm not a regular at their hospitals. Plus I think the closest one is about 100 miles away.
> 
> Bear


Here are some links, forms  and instructions that I hope will be helpful to you and Mrs. Bear and other Vets on this Forum.  
General Statement:  Vets contact your state's VISIN   Find Locations - Locations (va.gov)  and follow the instructions below or on the web page. I'd try to submit everything via email with an attached PDF document,  receipt received/read.  

Bear this is specifically for you and Mrs. Bear:

Contact VISN4 MEDCEN/Office in Pittsburg,  Become a Patient - VA Healthcare-VISN 4 
Then submit  VA form 10-10EZ (attached).   How To Apply For VA Health Care | Veterans Affairs   (on line completion or download)
Looks like your closest Clinic is Allentown Outpatient Clinic  - Allentown VA Outpatient Clinic (693B4) - Locations 
Here is a link to all of the VA PA Medical locations:  Pennsylvania - Locations .
 And don't forget Mrs. Bear who is your dependent.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> My Viet Nam era Vet friends have already gotten theirs, both are in the Disabled category and the age category... one Army and the other a Marine.  But like I mentioned to Jake ↑↑↑ Wyoming has a low population of people in general and likely a low population of Vets.
> 
> Around here, all it takes is having any one of the recognized pre-existing or comorbidities for you to qualify for an earlier shot than the current age group.


I'm medically retired and 100% service connected disabled but I assume my disabilities don't qualify me for early vaccinating since my doc said 3 months lol. All I know is the process for determining who gets it first is pretty crazy


----------



## rc4u (Feb 25, 2021)

tell me how this shot attacks the virus?? and what the difference is between the approved ones????  this tech and gene manipulation is been studied for a decade but now its just xxxxxxxx?? really tell me..what central system does it start in,,,,,,, my uncle had polio how many shots did it take and even playgrounds were deemed no go........


----------



## bill1 (Feb 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> ... All I know is the process for determining who gets it first is pretty crazy


Agreed.  I'm trying to get it too but have a long wait.  But this is one of those times where having _others _get vaccinated is almost as important as _my own_ vaccination.  Because as the vaccination rate goes up, the Covid infection rate comes down, hence the probability of my getting covid drops at the same rate, vaccinated or not.   Taken to the limits, when Covid is eliminated (a theoretical construct only I suspect) there is zero _need _to be vaccinated.  

Now if I hear that large doses are being wasted because of incompetence in distributing them, then I'll be angry, but for now I'm quite pleased with how things are going, even if I don't seem to be very high on "the list".


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 26, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Agreed.  I'm trying to get it too but have a long wait.  But this is one of those times where having _others _get vaccinated is almost as important as _my own_ vaccination.  Because as the vaccination rate goes up, the Covid infection rate comes down, hence the probability of my getting covid drops at the same rate, vaccinated or not.   Taken to the limits, when Covid is eliminated (a theoretical construct only I suspect) there is zero _need _to be vaccinated.
> 
> Now if I hear that large doses are being wasted because of incompetence in distributing them, then I'll be angry, but for now I'm quite pleased with how things are going, even if I don't seem to be very high on "the list".


Some of these vaccines have a short shelf life and if they're not given, they're thrown out. That's why if one can get on a list, they'll call if they have cancellations and you have to be ready to go right then. That's how a couple of friends of mine got theirs even though they should've been way farther down the list.

BTW, Jake, Bear, and you other vets, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!! I much appreciate it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 26, 2021)

Dad just told me today he gets his 1st shot next Tuesday.  He's 84, finally retired from being a rural mail carrier on the Wednesday before last Thanksgiving... didn't wanna go through another winter in Iowa having to drive on our wonderful roads.  Wasn't for sure if he was even gonna get one.  Glad he is! Fairly healthy though and most people think he looks at least 10 years younger than he is.

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Agreed.  I'm trying to get it too but have a long wait.  But this is one of those times where having _others _get vaccinated is almost as important as _my own_ vaccination.  Because as the vaccination rate goes up, the Covid infection rate comes down, hence the probability of my getting covid drops at the same rate, vaccinated or not.   Taken to the limits, when Covid is eliminated (a theoretical construct only I suspect) there is zero _need _to be vaccinated.
> 
> Now if I hear that large doses are being wasted because of incompetence in distributing them, then I'll be angry, but for now I'm quite pleased with how things are going, even if I don't seem to be very high on "the list".




That might be my attitude if I was Young or Healthy, but since My Brother was in much better health than I am, and it only took him 15 days to die, I want to get my shot, before it gets me.

Bear

And Thank You "Smoking Allowed".


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2021)

*LOOKS LIKE THE BEAR GOT LUCKY, GUYS!!!*

Everybody here was using that Rite-Aid Web Site.
Mrs Bear got Bethany's appointment on Thursday.
Then Bear Jr got his own on Friday.
They were both looking for Rite-Aid in Quakertown for Me, because Mrs Bear doesn't like to drive anywhere else, and I don't drive any more. I could if I had my truck yet, but her car is too much like a computer on wheels.
So I kept thinking about it, and I finally told her I would go to Allentown or Landsdale, or Broadheadsville, or some other place, as long as Bear Jr drove.
About a half hour later we got a call from Our Local Pharmacy, and they had 2 doses for today @ 1:45 and 2:00 right here in Macungie. We said yes. Then about an hour later they called & changed it to Monday @ 1:30 and 1:45. So if nothing changes, Mrs Bear & I will have our first doses by 2PM Monday.
I think they are Moderma, but I'm not sure.

Mrs Bear had just called them a couple days ago, and told the girl she knows, that their Web site keeps saying NY, when she tries to search it. The girl said She'd put our name on her list, but the list is 6 pages long, and it could be Months until they would call us. Mrs Bear said, Yes--Put our names on.
Then a couple days later she called us, and we're apparently in. However I won't be sure, until the needles hit our arms!!

We'll All be glad we can stop watching that Rite-Aid site so close, and being ready to jump on a dose as soon as it becomes available.

Best of Luck to the Rest of you guys!!!

Bear


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 27, 2021)

Great news Bear.  Still waiting here in California for mine.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey Bear, everyone's sign-up and appointment system is different and there are still a lot of bugs to work out. Heck, some places might be using a Big Chief tablet and a #2 pencil for all I know.  We were on multiple lists and it was ironic but the forth place (Walgreens) we checked out online was *scheduling appointments* instead of adding names to a waiting list.  12 hours later we had our first shots, and an appointment in 3 weeks for the booster. 

The day we got our shots I called a buddy that was also on two waiting  lists and told him Walgreens had the vaccine.  The store was only about 1/2 mile from his house.  He didn't even go online, he drove over, filled out the forms by hand and a pharmacist said "as long as you're here, do you want to wait 10 minutes and get your shot today?"


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Hey Bear, everyone's sign-up and appointment system is different and there are still a lot of bugs to work out. Heck, some places might be using a Big Chief tablet and a #2 pencil for all I know.  We were on multiple lists and it was ironic but the forth place (Walgreens) we checked out online was *scheduling appointments* instead of adding names to a waiting list.  12 hours later we had our first shots, and an appointment in 3 weeks for the booster.
> 
> The day we got our shots I called a buddy that was also on two waiting  lists and told him Walgreens had the vaccine.  The store was only about 1/2 mile from his house.  He didn't even go online, he drove over, filled out the forms by hand and a pharmacist said "as long as you're here, do you want to wait 10 minutes and get your shot today?"




If I'm not mistaken there are ZERO Walgreens giving vaccinations for COVID in Pennsylvania.  Guess they don't like us.

Bear


----------



## rc4u (Feb 27, 2021)

all the states have congress reps,  governors, mayors ect  that communicated and made plans with lots of staff. its the states that waited till they got vaccine then wondered how to distribute ... many states knew it was coming so made a plan. like the freezers ect small town don't have those.. the feds can only suggest to states, they cant by law govern. and for the president to say its a mess is right but to blame is wrong. my state is red so we are at top end of distribution..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2021)

My State is Red, Blue, and White, as they ALL Should be!
Not a place for Politics!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm older than 65 with a compromised immune system. Just got an e-mail this morning from my provider that I can get a vaccine appointment for the first shot. Vaccines usually kick my butt, but I will set the appointment.

BTW, one of my daughters works in the healthcare field. She says by the April-May period there will be an overabundance of vaccine supply.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Well, I got my 2nd shot today, and my wife gets hers tomorrow. Most of our health care providers are affiliated with the Loyola University Medical System in the Chicago area where I registered for the shots on Feb. 1, and both times, it was a breeze. In and out in around 25 minutes including the 15 minute post-shot observation period. That said, I fully anticipate the need to get a booster in 4-6 months due to the uncertainty about the mutations and variants that are present.

During the observation period, I was talking with one of the nurses who told me that, about two weeks ago when a another big snow storm hit mid-afternoon they, not surprisingly, started getting a lot of cancellations and no-shows. They close at 7:00 PM and around 5:30 PM they were concerned that they were probably going to have toss around 150 doses that were reserved for people who weren't going to show up. As a hopeful solution to that problem, she and another nurse walked up the street where there are a few small shops and a couple neighborhood bars and announced that vaccines were immediately available for all who were interested. They also told them to call their family members and friends who were nearby and also interested. She said that a few minutes later there was a parade of people walking down the street in the storm and cars pulling into the parking lot. Nothing was tossed, and all was good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2021)

dls1 said:


> Well, I got my 2nd shot today, and my wife gets hers tomorrow. Most of our health care providers are affiliated with the Loyola University Medical System in the Chicago area where I registered for the shots on Feb. 1, and both times, it was a breeze. In and out in around 25 minutes including the 15 minute post-shot observation period. That said, I fully anticipate the need to get a booster in 4-6 months due to the uncertainty about the mutations and variants that are present.
> 
> During the observation period, I was talking with one of the nurses who told me that, about two weeks ago when a another big snow storm hit mid-afternoon they, not surprisingly, started getting a lot of cancellations and no-shows. They close at 7:00 PM and around 5:30 PM they were concerned that they were probably going to have toss around 150 doses that were reserved for people who weren't going to show up. As a hopeful solution to that problem, she and another nurse walked up the street where there are a few small shops and a couple neighborhood bars and announced that vaccines were immediately available for all who were interested. They also told them to call their family members and friends who were nearby and also interested. She said that a few minutes later there was a parade of people walking down the street in the storm and cars pulling into the parking lot. Nothing was tossed, and all was good.




That's Awesome!! That's using the Old Bean!!
I saw one on the news where there was a big traffic jam during a Snow Storm, and some "Medics" in the backed up traffic were going around to the other cars, offering up the doses they had that were going to expire.

Bear


----------



## rc4u (Feb 28, 2021)

k bear lets just say 0n cnbc or msnbc or fox , n let people decide.. i am not try trying to divide just facts . sorry try not to do again


----------



## rc4u (Mar 1, 2021)

which one do ya want?? i know all certified.. but to giving instructions., xxx


*mRNA vaccines *contain material from the virus that causes COVID-19 that gives our cells instructions for how to make a harmless protein that is unique to the virus. After our cells make copies of the protein, they destroy the genetic material from the vaccine. Our bodies recognize that the protein should not be there and build T-lymphocytes and B-lymphocytes that will remember how to fight the virus that causes COVID-19 if we are infected in the future.
*Protein subunit vaccines *include harmless pieces (proteins) of the virus that cause COVID-19 instead of the entire germ. Once vaccinated, our immune system recognizes that the proteins don’t belong in the body and begins making T-lymphocytes and antibodies. If we are ever infected in the future, memory cells will recognize and fight the virus.
*Vector vaccines* contain a weakened version of a live virus—a different virus than the one that causes COVID-19—that has genetic material from the virus that causes COVID-19 inserted in it (this is called a viral vector). Once the viral vector is inside our cells, the genetic material gives cells instructions to make a protein that is unique to the virus that causes COVID-19. Using these instructions, our cells make copies of the protein. This prompts our bodies to build T-lymphocytes and B-lymphocytes that will remember how to fight that virus if we are infected in the future.


----------



## rc4u (Mar 1, 2021)

if your wife is pregnant does she get it? if not why not?? if yes why?? if she wants to get pregnant then what??


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2021)

rc4u said:


> if your wife is pregnant does she get it? if not why not?? if yes why?? if she wants to get pregnant then what??




If My Wife is Pregnant, she's really going to get it.
At 73, that would be quite remarkable, especially since I had a Vasectomy about 45 years ago.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

Bear Jr. Jr. ?


----------



## rc4u (Mar 1, 2021)

surly you say that in jest.. as it was meant for those still able or thinking about.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2021)

Got-It---Guys!!! *We were Shot Today!!*
Went Well---I didn't even feel the normal "Pinch".
Only there about 25 minutes.
Lady said "Which Arm?"
I said, "better do the left----I don't want any holes in my Art-work (Tattoo on right Shoulder)."
Second Dose scheduled for March 29th.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2021)

rc4u said:


> surly you say that in jest.. as it was meant for those still able or thinking about.




I don't have a problem thinking about it, or doing it.
Vasectomies don't affect the Brain----Only the little fishies don't swim any more.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Bear Jr. Jr. ?




No "BearJr. Jr.."
She has Diabetes, so they don't want to take the chance.

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 1, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Got-It---Guys!!! *We were Shot Today!!*
> Went Well---I didn't even feel the normal "Pinch".
> Only there about 25 minutes.
> Lady said "Which Arm?"
> ...


Good deal. My wife said that the second shot is usually the most bothersome. Let us know how it goes....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Good deal. My wife said that the second shot is usually the most bothersome. Let us know how it goes....




Will Do!!
You guys know I'll post it---I'm not Bashful.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm sitting in the observation area after getting first Pfizer dose. Well organized setup here at the local community college. Bunch of old farts here. Guess I qualify. Really tempted to fart, now.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 1, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Lady said "Which Arm?"
> I said, "better do the left----I don't want any holes in my Art-work (Tattoo on right Shoulder)."
> Second Dose scheduled for March 29th.


The nurse asked me the same..... "which arm?"  I told him "My left arm is my lucky arm, it's the same arm where I got the small pox vaccination 56 years ago".   He had to chuckle about that because he looked to be about 30 years old. 

He did mention expected soreness after the second dose (I got Pfizer) and suggested my dominate arm for that one.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 1, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Got-It---Guys!!! *We were Shot Today!!*
> Went Well---I didn't even feel the normal "Pinch".
> Only there about 25 minutes.
> Lady said "Which Arm?"
> ...


congrats


----------



## clifish (Mar 1, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---The only people we see is Bear Jr, and his Wife, Bethany, and they wear masks whenever they come to our house. One of them comes here every other Tuesday, as they pick up our Groceries @ Giant, and take them to their house, wipe all the packages down, and then bring ours to our house.
> Vaccinations sure would make me feel a little better about the whole thing, but We'll still take all the precautions. It's just the Right & Smart thing to do!
> 
> Bear


Bear, you can't get it at the VA?  My dad got it no problem at the Scranton
VA?  My 86 year old mom has not been so lucky in PA yet.

NVM...mind should have read till the end of the thread...Glad you got it!...                  For anyone else looking at a waldgreens or similar booking site,  if they show you an out of state location, no matter how close it is to you,  they will probably deny you for being out of state.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I'm sitting in the observation area after getting first Pfizer dose. Well organized setup here at the local community college. Bunch of old farts here. Guess I qualify. Really tempted to fart, now.




I guess that means the Social Distancing will have to be Extended Considerably!!

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Got-It---Guys!!! *We were Shot Today!!*
> Bear


Prayers are answered....


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

A week plus after "recovering" from my bout with COVID and a couple more observations. I feel tired a lot, but I try to stay going. Still have a metallic taste in my mouth, but everything tastes normal other than that. Wife is back to work "saving lives while others sleep" as her porch flag says.

One final thing that I'm experiencing is that something is a little off with me (I've always been accused of being a little off). I can't exactly put my finger on it, but something is different. Other than the fatigue, I feel fine just not the same as before and I'm not sure what it is. Kind of like my centerline has shifted or something. Hard to explain.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> A week plus after "recovering" from my bout with COVID and a couple more observations. I feel tired a lot, but I try to stay going. Still have a metallic taste in my mouth, but everything tastes normal other than that. Wife is back to work "saving lives while others sleep" as her porch flag says.
> 
> One final thing that I'm experiencing is that something is a little off with me (I've always been accused of being a little off). I can't exactly put my finger on it, but something is different. Other than the fatigue, I feel fine just not the same as before and I'm not sure what it is. Kind of like my centerline has shifted or something. Hard to explain.


I was talking to a guy that said his core balance was a little off after his bout with C19.  He noticed it first when walking down stairs in the home he's lived in for 20 years.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I was talking to a guy that said his core balance was a little off after his bout with C19.  He noticed it first when walking down stairs in the home he's lived in for 20 years.


That could very well be what's up with me. It's just a weird feeling.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> A week plus after "recovering" from my bout with COVID and a couple more observations. I feel tired a lot, but I try to stay going. Still have a metallic taste in my mouth, but everything tastes normal other than that. Wife is back to work "saving lives while others sleep" as her porch flag says.
> 
> One final thing that I'm experiencing is that something is a little off with me (I've always been accused of being a little off). I can't exactly put my finger on it, but something is different. Other than the fatigue, I feel fine just not the same as before and I'm not sure what it is. Kind of like my centerline has shifted or something. Hard to explain.




*They have been talking about & looking into problems people have been having after having Covid.  They're calling them "Long Haulers".*
The list of long hauler symptoms is long, wide and inconsistent. For some people, the lasting coronavirus symptoms are nothing like the original symptoms when they were first infected with COVID-19. The most common long hauler symptoms include:


Coughing
Ongoing, sometimes debilitating, fatigue
Body aches
Joint pain
Shortness of breath
Loss of taste and smell — even if this didn’t occur during the height of illness
Difficulty sleeping
Headaches
Brain fog
Brain fog is among the most confusing symptoms for long haulers. Patients report being unusually forgetful, confused or unable to concentrate even enough to watch TV. This can happen to people who were in an intensive care unit for a while, but it’s relatively rare. However, it is happening to a variety of patients, including those who weren’t hospitalized.

Some people have reported feeling better for days or even weeks then relapsing. For others, it’s a case of just not feeling like themselves.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 2, 2021)

Almost 3 months out of hospital and my brother in law is still using oxygen daily. Extreme fatigue and brain fog. He does say he can feel improvement but very slowly. At the 6mo checkup his doctor wants to check for permanent lung damage


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> *They have been talking about & looking into problems people have been having after having Covid.  They're calling them "Long Haulers".*
> The list of long hauler symptoms is long, wide and inconsistent. For some people, the lasting coronavirus symptoms are nothing like the original symptoms when they were first infected with COVID-19. The most common long hauler symptoms include:
> 
> 
> ...



"Brain Fog", that kind of sounds like it. Just not feeling like I did. I wasn't in the hospital and never really felt like I needed to be, have always been forgetful, but I don't feel confused, just off center somewhat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> "Brain Fog", that kind of sounds like it. Just not feeling like I did. I wasn't in the hospital and never really felt like I needed to be, have always been forgetful, but I don't feel confused, just off center somewhat.




It's getting to be a big thing. Just do a search of "Long Haulers", and check it out.

Bear


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 2, 2021)

I feel real lucky I don't have any of the long hauler symptoms.  I am coming up on a year since I caught it in NY the week the city shut down.  The only long term affect is my hair on my head has stopped growing.  My beard grows but I haven't gotten by hair cut since December 2019.


----------



## krj (Mar 3, 2021)

My biggest worry from the beginning of this was never the mortality rate. Everyone was up in arms a year ago about "oh it's only 4% mortality". First of all that's 4 people out of 100(simple math for simple people), and that's a ridiculous amount in my opinion. Then as it fell all I heard was "see it's only 1%"...still that's 1 out of 100. But my fear was the long term effects on people. The obvious is the negative impact on their lungs, but that also could lead to complications/strain on the heart and brain. Then as it progressed we starting hearing about the rarer, but troubling  after-affects like hair/taste loss. The brain fog, exhaustion, I've had a customer talk about how during their run-in with it that their back was on fire to the point that wearing a shirt was painful.

I care about how many this virus kills, but it worries me more how many more will suffer the long term issues from this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2021)

krj said:


> My biggest worry from the beginning of this was never the mortality rate. Everyone was up in arms a year ago about "oh it's only 4% mortality". First of all that's 4 people out of 100(simple math for simple people), and that's a ridiculous amount in my opinion. Then as it fell all I heard was "see it's only 1%"...still that's 1 out of 100. But my fear was the long term effects on people. The obvious is the negative impact on their lungs, but that also could lead to complications/strain on the heart and brain. Then as it progressed we starting hearing about the rarer, but troubling  after-affects like hair/taste loss. The brain fog, exhaustion, I've had a customer talk about how during their run-in with it that their back was on fire to the point that wearing a shirt was painful.
> 
> I care about how many this virus kills, but it worries me more how many more will suffer the long term issues from this.




Exactly!
So far it's almost 10 times as many killed in this Pandemic than the 58,200 killed by the Vietnam "Police Action".
Millions have been & are affected by Agent Orange, but we don't know how many will be affected in some way by Covid.
Gotta hope for the Best.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 3, 2021)

krj said:


> My biggest worry from the beginning of this was never the mortality rate. Everyone was up in arms a year ago about "oh it's only 4% mortality". First of all that's 4 people out of 100(simple math for simple people), and that's a ridiculous amount in my opinion. Then as it fell all I heard was "see it's only 1%"...still that's 1 out of 100. *But my fear was the long term effects on people. *The obvious is the negative impact on their lungs, but that also could lead to complications/strain on the heart and brain. Then as it progressed we starting hearing about the rarer, but troubling  after-affects like hair/taste loss. The brain fog, exhaustion, I've had a customer talk about how during their run-in with it that their back was on fire to the point that wearing a shirt was painful.
> 
> I care about how many this virus kills, but it worries me more how many more will suffer the long term issues from this.


Same here.  500,000+   deaths in 12 months is sad, and way too many regardless of the cause.  But people are quick to point out other fatality rates in various conversations.  The metric that has interested me is the "R" or "Rt" number, which refers to reproduction rate and is an indicator of how a virus for example can die out for whatever reason. I think my state's highest R value was around 2.  This means that 100 infected people could infect 200 people.  Those 200 could infect 400.  In other words the virus is growing very quickly.   The goal is to do whatever it takes to keep the R value less than 1.   For example, if the R value was 0.5, this means that 100 infected people could infect 50 people.  Those 50 people could infect 25, and 25 could infect 12.  Eventually the virus dies out. 
My state did reduce the R value to 0.85 for a few weeks here and there during 2020, but it would rise again to 1.1 or something.  Next up was a change in the 'usefulness' of the R values.  Trackers started combining the R value with other metrics in order to create (what was hoped to be) a better forecasting and monitoring tool.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Same here.  500,000+   deaths in 12 months is sad, and way too many regardless of the cause.  But people are quick to point out other fatality rates in various conversations.  The metric that has interested me is the "R" or "Rt" number, which refers to reproduction rate and is an indicator of how a virus for example can die out for whatever reason. I think my state's highest R value was around 2.  This means that 100 infected people could infect 200 people.  Those 200 could infect 400.  In other words the virus is growing very quickly.   The goal is to do whatever it takes to keep the R value less than 1.   For example, if the R value was 0.5, this means that 100 infected people could infect 50 people.  Those 50 people could infect 25, and 25 could infect 12.  Eventually the virus dies out.
> My state did reduce the R value to 0.85 for a few weeks here and there during 2020, but it would rise again to 1.1 or something.  Next up was a change in the 'usefulness' of the R values.  Trackers started combining the R value with other metrics in order to create (what was hoped to be) a better forecasting and monitoring tool.




Yup---I found that very interesting, when Fauci gave a class on it.

The Numbers I dislike the most were the fact that We have 4% of the World's Population, and 20 % of the World's Deaths to Covid-19.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 6, 2021)

Thought I would add to this old thread.   The wife and I got vaxxed in April.  Pfizer.  

Last week, Tuesday, I had allergy like symptoms for a day and a half then it turned into what I thought was the flu.  A couple of hours later it got bad.  It was like a step from pneumonia for a couple of days.  Then, Saturday, I noticed I lost taste/smell…and maybe felt a bit better.  I became a  statistic, a “breakthrough” case of COVID.  Wife has no symptoms at all.  Hopefully the vaccine is doings its job for her.  IMHO - It’s impossible to live in a house with someone and they not be exposed.

Talking to my Doc friends, they are saying about 5% of the hospitalizations are from breakthrough cases.  The good news according to the Doc’s, for the breakthrough cases, is they tend to not get as sick and recover faster than non-vaxxed patients.

Today is day 6 since first had symptoms…and I am definitely getting better.  Quarantine ends Saturday (ugh!)


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you for sharing such personal and valuable experience.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 6, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Thought I would add to this old thread.   The wife and I got vaxxed in April.  Pfizer.
> 
> Last week, Tuesday, I had allergy like symptoms for a day and a half then it turned into what I thought was the flu.  A couple of hours later it got bad.  It was like a step from pneumonia for a couple of days.  Then, Saturday, I noticed I lost taste/smell…and maybe felt a bit better.  I became a  statistic, a “breakthrough” case of COVID.  Wife has no symptoms at all.  Hopefully the vaccine is doings its job for her.  IMHO - It’s impossible to live in a house with someone and they not be exposed.
> 
> ...


 did you have and high morbidity conditions or were you a healthy Joe ?


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 6, 2021)

A friend from Nashville had the same thing happen.  He is trying to not spread it to his wife who is a flight attendant.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Thought I would add to this old thread.   The wife and I got vaxxed in April.  Pfizer.
> 
> Last week, Tuesday, I had allergy like symptoms for a day and a half then it turned into what I thought was the flu.  A couple of hours later it got bad.  It was like a step from pneumonia for a couple of days.  Then, Saturday, I noticed I lost taste/smell…and maybe felt a bit better.  I became a  statistic, a “breakthrough” case of COVID.  Wife has no symptoms at all.  Hopefully the vaccine is doings its job for her.  IMHO - It’s impossible to live in a house with someone and they not be exposed.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you're gonna pull out of it, Eddie!!
Prayers from Macungie!!

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 6, 2021)

The good news is.... In my state 'breakthrough' cases are a little less than 3% and hospitalizations are rare, most people recover at home.   The bad news is Wyoming has one of the lowest vaccination percentages in the nation and it shows.  For example two weeks ago a friend and his wife took his parents to a wedding.  I don't know the total number of cases from that event, but all 4 got COVID, the in-laws were hospitalized and the father passed away after two days, the mother was in a bad way but is now out and both my friends were very sick for about 8 days.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 7, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> did you have and high morbidity conditions or were you a healthy Joe ?



I am a “healthy Joe”

the only high risk ‘checkboxes’ are…61 years old (over 60) and high blood pressure (but it is treated and treated high blood pressure is NOT a checkbox risk.)


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 8, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> I am a “healthy Joe”
> 
> the only high risk ‘checkboxes’ are…61 years old (over 60) and high blood pressure (but it is treated and treated high blood pressure is NOT a checkbox risk.)


Dang. That’s scary. I guess De La Hoya got breakthrough too but he ended up in hospital   I’m glad you are doing ok


----------

